# Liddell Jackson tag



## enzi (Jul 27, 2007)

Lemme know what you think. 

I know its a bit crappy .. I rushed through it and ruined some of the effects


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

I think it's good actually. You do need some work, but it's a good start. Keep it up bro. :thumb02:


----------



## enzi (Jul 27, 2007)

Lol thanks man.

i used to be awesome at photoshop, but I haven't touched it for years until about an hour ago lol


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Well, keep up the good work. And then show us again what you've got.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome back to Photoshop.

Did you upgarde to a newer version?


----------



## enzi (Jul 27, 2007)

I did yeah.

CS3  .. Awesome like


----------

